# Happy hour (Sunday) suggestions?



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Meeting up after work today with an old friend who's on a flying visit through Dubai. Any suggestions for a good happy hour venue, preferably along Sheikh Zayed as that's where he's staying. 

A quick glance implies that Blue Bar in the Novotel could be ideal - not too loud, Belgian beers and happy hour specials. Any opinions?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Long Bar in the Towers Rotana.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

also you could try having a look at the listings on Time Out Dubai - City Guide, Information, Events, Reviews & What's On in the City of Dubai


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for the link. The downside to Timeout is a lot of their reviews are several years old so I was hoping for more recent firsthand experience from our friendly boozers on this forum 



sammylou said:


> also you could try having a look at the listings on Time Out Dubai - City Guide, Information, Events, Reviews & What's On in the City of Dubai


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Stables?

Having spent a month in the Ibis last year, and therefore several evenings in the Blue Bar, it is fairly bland and dull, really.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Fibbers or McGettigan's at WTC. Both will have more than just the staff in at clocking off time and do post work happy hours. Belgian beers maybe just in bottles, though I've no idea I tend to just stick to Guiness.

Stables is under new management and gone down hill in my opinion.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> Stables is under new management and gone down hill in my opinion.


good to know. not been in for a while.
Fibbers front door is 50 yards closer to the office..


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> Stables is under new management and gone down hill in my opinion.


As it's former manager, that's good to know


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Went to Longs.

Not bad. Beer was only 28 AED. Not too loud or crowded but it was Sunday after all.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

JonGard said:


> As it's former manager, that's good to know


What happened to it?


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> What happened to it?


It was mainly owned by an Indian company, who own the Presidents hotel in Karama, with an Indian & Filipino club in. After that there was an English GM and part-owner, then myself, the latter two of us the only ones having experience of 'English' bars. 

The owners started exerting more and more pressure, to change the music (to pounding dance music on a quiet Monday night when people are watching football etc) and my Friday 'Ladies Day' was getting rougher and rougher, them not providing me with security until 10pm at night, when the carnage after brunch was over.

After I left a couple of people were glassed, a lot of regulars who liked the guitar-based music we'd play went back down to Fibbers, and it went really quiet.

There was definitely a book in it 

I'm now happily esconsed in Nezesaussi though, after a tedious year in a five-star property in JBR. It's a very 'English' bar, given it's southern hemisphere roots!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

The music is the main reason I won't be bothering again, like you said from known indie and classics at a nice volume to awful cheesy house bangers at full volume.

Doubt security would have helped you on your brunches they've shown some attitude the last few times I've been in too.


----------



## Juu (Jan 22, 2013)

I went to Stables last Friday night, the band playing (a trio) was actually really good. I use to spend a lot of time in this place a year ago, and I haven't seen much difference honestly. 

I think the main issue there is the food. I feel they have been looking for the right offer for ages, despite having a great French chef.


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

Juu said:


> I think the main issue there is the food. I feel they have been looking for the right offer for ages, despite having a great French chef.


He left a while ago, along with most of his team


----------

